# Bad bad fog problem houston city area



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Check this out, #1 sewer problem in the city of 
Houston, Texas 

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/video?id=9032436&pid=9032435

Almost all the sewer problems I have heard about in the Apt's comes from grease buildup in their main sewer lines,
Large amount of Hispanic population in this area
 and I think that that cooking adds to the grease problems
what about your areas do you have Fog issues ?*


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Same on the South side of Tucson. The city was talking about making new apts install grease traps to the K/S lines of the bldg.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> Same on the South side of Tucson. The city was talking about making new apts install grease traps to the K/S lines of the bldg.


That'll help considering most here dump it down the toilet.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*There's one simple fix to all of this, no drain cleaning involved*

Those buildings need to invest in a enzyme injection system and that problem will disappear.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I love fried foods and grease filled sewer lines


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

more jetter work, more money.... win win


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*For me more sales of blades, and jetter equipment*


----------

